# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Ti Corail Lunch

## dadto6

Was a very nice day today to head over to Grand Cul de Sac to meet up with Yanna.  I admire his entrepreneurial spirit.  I had reserved the bar top seating perpendicular attached to his trailer :)  Was a very nice breeze and truly enjoyed the view.  Enjoyed our Mojito's soaking in the views.  Spectacular day in Paradise!





Anita ordered a fish mixture spread with bread and Accras.



I enjoyed a Salmon panini

----------


## shihadehs

Looks amazing....love that place!!!!

----------


## cassidain

Made a couple of reservations at Ti Corail today ! Downloaded and used the WhatsApp (un grand merci à Kevin !). Looking forward to it !

----------


## cec1

So glad that you enjoyed it!

----------


## davesmom

Looking forward to this experience!!   I can't wait until we get there.  Great photos and I will never forget why Grand C de S views are so addicting!

----------


## Cwater

> Looking forward to this experience!!   I can't wait until we get there.  Great photos and I will never forget why Grand C de S views are so addicting!



you will not be disappointed.  In the top 5 of our lunch experiences.

----------


## tgdallas

> Made a couple of reservations at Ti Corail today ! Downloaded and used the WhatsApp (un grand merci à Kevin !). Looking forward to it !



Argh! I submitted reservation requests for 12/7/22 and 12/11/22 and got a reply back from Yann that they will be closed 12/5/22-12/13/22. That was disappointing as we loved the times we went there last year.

----------


## davesmom

> Argh! I submitted reservation requests for 12/7/22 and 12/11/22 and got a reply back from Yann that they will be closed 12/5/22-12/13/22. That was disappointing as we loved the times we went there last year.



I am really sorry to hear about the closing!!  I almost asked to transfer my Friday, Dec. 2 lunch time there to another day, but I guess we will be happy to keep what we have.  So disappointing that we won't have a chance to go twice from what the menu looks like.  Thank you for the information.

----------


## amyb

Another time this forum saves the day. Just sayin’

----------


## cassidain

Mille mercis to all those who recommended this tiny purveyor of Saint-Barth charm. 
We walked down from Vitet today for our first taste of what the hoopla was all about. We enjoyed ourselves énormément. 
The cuisine was simply (and deliciously) prepared from pristine ingredients. The wait « staff » Camille was friendly, efficient, and helpful. Our tabourets looked out over the lagon and were beautifully exposed to a cooling brise de mer. 
We started with Aperol spritzes and a Ricard to nous mettre à lappétit along with Yanns accras from Guadeloupan citrouille and fromage blanc dipping sauce. 
Followed with Tatakis de Thon with un panier de frites and a Grilled Pavé de Thon for me. Washed down with Ch Minutes luxe rosé cuvée Rose et Or. Very nice. 
Cheesecake with passion fruit coulée put a period on the meal. 
Coffees were among best on the island. 
We happily accepted the rhums vanilles offerts, but they didnt help us Vitet hillbillies make it back up to the villa. 
We walked for about three hours before and after lunch. I hope that paid not only for lunch but maybe also our much anticipated dîner at J-CDs LEsprit this evening.

----------


## Cwater

> Mille mercis to all those who recommended this tiny purveyor of Saint-Barth charm. 
> We walked down from Vitet today for our first taste of what the hoopla was all about. We enjoyed ourselves énormément. 
> The cuisine was simply (and deliciously) prepared from pristine ingredients. The wait « staff » Camille was friendly, efficient, and helpful. Our tabourets looked out over the lagon and were beautifully exposed to a cooling brise de mer. 
> We started with Aperol spritzes and a Ricard to nous mettre à l’appétit along with Yann’s accras from Guadeloupan citrouille and fromage blanc dipping sauce. 
> Followed with Tatakis de Thon with un panier de frites and a Grilled Pavé de Thon for me. Washed down with Ch Minute’s luxe rosé cuvée Rose et Or. Very nice. 
> Cheesecake with passion fruit coulée put a period on the meal. 
> Coffees were among best on the island. 
> We happily accepted the rhums vanilles offerts, but they didn’t help us Vitet hillbillies make it back up to the villa. 
> We walked for about three hours before and after lunch. I hope that paid not only for lunch but maybe also our much anticipated dîner at J-CD’s L’Esprit this evening.



wonderful report.  Enjoy your time in paradise.  See you on the beach

----------


## amyb

All that walking  seems to be working. You all look fit and healthy. Keep it up.

----------


## cec1

So happy to read of your positive experience at TinCorail! Enjoy L’Esprit . . . with greetings there to my friends!

----------


## cassidain

> So happy to read of your positive experience at TinCorail! Enjoy LEsprit . . . with greetings there to my friends!



Im going to start with a Vodka Gimlet at the LEsprit bar in your honor

----------


## JEK

> Im going to start with a Vodka Gimlet at the L’Esprit bar in your honor



 :Big Grin:

----------


## amyb

Dead giveaway..they will know in an instant who your friend is.

----------


## cec1

> So happy to read of your positive experience at TinCorail! Enjoy L’Esprit . . . with greetings there to my friends!



Excellent choice! Because you’re four hours later than my current location in CA, you probably already have enjoyed it. I hope you had a special evening!

----------


## cassidain

NayGrowKnees for Mme Cassidain and Cassidain fils. BigAss DC Vodka Gimlet pour moi. Très bien.

----------


## Dennis

Nice. Very nice.

----------


## JEK

> NayGrowKnees for Mme Cassidain and Cassidain fils. BigAss DC Vodka Gimlet pour moi. Très bien.



Good choices all around. L’Isola bar soon!

----------


## cec1

> NayGrowKnees for Mme Cassidain and Cassidain fils. BigAss DC Vodka Gimlet pour moi. Très bien.



My seat for pre-dinner refreshment!

----------


## cassidain

> L’Isola bar soon!



Samedi soir ! 

Hope the lovely Anna still at her post behind the bar  :cool:

----------


## amyb

> Samedi soir ! 
> 
> Hope the lovely Anna still at her post behind the bar



New bar crew and they are excellent bartenders/mixologists

----------


## cassidain

> New bar crew and they are excellent bartenders/mixologists



Merci. 
Don’t think Fabrizio or Ricardo do anything/anyone short of excellence, n’est-ce pas ?

----------


## amyb

Oui!

----------


## cassidain

As a side note to our Ti Corail commentary, we took a stroll on the GCdS plage after finishing our lunch . . . first one direction, then the other. When we passed Le Rivage I was taken aback by the attractiveness (really seductiveness) of the space they have created. We didnt reserve for the new restaurant, as insider reports of eyebrow-raising pricing had been somewhat off-putting, but next time down I think it will be included on our list.

----------


## cec1

As Kevin says, the pricing includes a “view tax!”

----------

